# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Is Wanting to Swallow a 'roll-over' Signal?

## xspectrum

When I'm trying to enter sleep paralysis, I know there are 'signals' that your body sends to see if you are asleep yet.  The most well known of these is the roll-over signal.  I can resist this urge, but sometimes I also find myself needing to swallow just before I'm going to 'break through' into sleep paralysis.  Is this one of those signals?  Even if it's not one of the signals, should I ignore it?  If I swallow/moisten mouth, will it wake me up again?

----------


## Supernova

Tons of people have brought up this issue over time, with the urge to swallow while WILDing.  Generally, I think the best idea is to pay it no mind and let your body do it's thing.  If you try to fight it it will just be a distraction; if you just let yourself swallow and not think about it, it shouldn't have any adverse affect.

Also, can anyone cite a source regarding the whole idea of the "roll over signal"?  I've heard it mentioned a million times, but unless it's in EWOLD, I don't think I've ever heard any facts behind it.

----------


## nina

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/

----------


## LikesToTrip

Think about this. If you are going to bed at night and you feel the need to swallow, but don't, will you fall asleep? No you wont. If you feel uncomfortable and want to roll over, but don't, will you fall asleep? No. In order to fall asleep you need to be perfectly comfortable. In order to WILD you need to fall asleep. Conclusion: The roll over signal is complete bogus.
Some people even including rolling over every 10minutes as part of their WILDing techniques.

----------


## Matte87

Lie on your side, start drooling.

----------


## nina

> Think about this. If you are going to bed at night and you feel the need to swallow, but don't, will you fall asleep? No you wont. If you feel uncomfortable and want to roll over, but don't, will you fall asleep? No. In order to fall asleep you need to be perfectly comfortable. In order to WILD you need to fall asleep. Conclusion: The roll over signal is complete bogus.
> Some people even including rolling over every 10minutes as part of their WILDing techniques.



I don't think you have any idea what you're talking about. You don't need to be perfectly comfortable to fall asleep, sure it helps, but this isn't a requirement of falling asleep. Haven't you ever taken a long flight? True the roll over signal is bullshit. Rolling over should not be part of WILD, in fact, that completely undermines the WILDing technique that requires one lay completely still to enter SP and makes zero sense at all. 

If you have the need to swallow, you're not yet in sleep paralysis and it makes no difference so go ahead and swallow. Once you enter sleep paralysis the reflex to swallow will go away. As soon as you exit sleep paralysis, the swallow reflex will return. In short, your body takes care of itself, so don't think about it so much or you'll never succeed with WILD.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> I don't think you have any idea what you're talking about. You don't need to be perfectly comfortable to fall asleep, sure it helps, but this isn't a requirement of falling asleep. Haven't you ever taken a long flight? True the roll over signal is bullshit. Rolling over should not be part of WILD, in fact, that completely undermines the WILDing technique that requires one lay completely still to enter SP and makes zero sense at all.



The only thing that makes zero sense at all is this paragraph. It's really difficult to interpret.... You say the roll over signal is bullshit, but in the very next sentence you say that you shouldn't roll over, ignoring the roll over signal. What??
Rolling over does not completely undermine the WILDing technique. If I get the urge to roll over, I do. If I don't then all I think about is how much I want to rollover; I will be completely unable to WILD because I've lost focus. And I was referencing a tutorial posted awhile back where they would roll over every 10minutes or so, and after one or two they would get to SP. I don't have time to look it up, but the idea is sound. If you haven't achieved SP in 10minute then something is probably wrong, rolling over will let you begin anew and hopefully fix whatever the problem is.

----------


## Puffin

The Lucidology course is pretty much a bunch of language changed to make it look like Newport is more knowledgeable than he is. The urge to roll over is not a "signal"; it's just restlessness. That being said, you still shouldn't roll over because you want to make sure you stay still, but if you ruin the attempt because you do roll over, it's not because you gave into a "signal". You're bound to get all sorts of weird sensations when you're lying still for a while, but this doesn't really mean they're all signals.

As for swallowing, do it if you must. Don't put all your mental energy into it, because that will harm your attempt more than anything else. If you make a lot of spit, lie on your side and drool... it looks awkward, but it works (I do it all the time)!

Moved to the WILD subforum, too.

----------


## Quantiq

> http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/



Yeah, I was wondering why this sounded so familiar and then I realized it was part of lucidology.  ::shakehead:: 

Also this should be stickied. -> http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/

I know a lot of people would hold different opinion on that thread being stickied or not but it would definitely prevent a lot of confusion with terminology.

----------


## Bredirish123

I agree with everyone above. Lucidology and Nick Newport is really really unreliable information. To WILD you essentially need to be in the same comfortable state as when you normally fall asleep. Before I fall asleep--like most people--I roll over a few times, drift in and out of consciousness, and don't even notice the shift when I lose consciousness. The point of a WILD is to hang on to consciousness by just a thread; with guides like Lucidology it pretty much contradicts itself, if you're laying still and get all these distracting uncomfortable urges or "signals" then it's going to be impossible for you to remain comfortable enough to go to sleep.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> The Lucidology course is pretty much a bunch of language changed to make it look like Laberge is more knowledgeable than he is. The urge to roll over is not a "signal"; it's just restlessness. That being said, you still shouldn't roll over because you want to make sure you stay still, but if you ruin the attempt because you do roll over, it's not because you gave into a "signal". You're bound to get all sorts of weird sensations when you're lying still for a while, but this doesn't really mean they're all signals.
> 
> As for swallowing, do it if you must. Don't put all your mental energy into it, because that will harm your attempt more than anything else. If you make a lot of spit, lie on your side and drool... it looks awkward, but it works (I do it all the time)!
> 
> Moved to the WILD subforum, too.



 Whoa whoa there, Puffin, _Nicholas Newport_ is behind Lucidology. Don't you go badmouthing Laberge  :wink2:

----------


## Puffin

> Whoa whoa there, Puffin, _Nicholas Newport_ is behind Lucidology. Don't you go badmouthing Laberge



I stand corrected. 

*3-in-the-morning tiredness fail*

Post has been edited.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I stand corrected. 
> 
> *3-in-the-morning tiredness fail*
> 
> Post has been edited.



Haha, sorry for making a big deal, I just wouldn't want anyone getting put off of Laberge.  :smiley:

----------

